# 1999 yamaha 30hp 3 cylinders 2 stroke any good?



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm looking at it really hard and it's very clean 1999 30hp yamaha 2 stroke 3 cylinders short shaft tiller. Is it a good motor? It has a oil injection, stainless steel propeller, excellent condition inside and out. Do u know the weight of the motor? Why 3 cylinders instead of 2 cylinders. Is it possible to boost this motor to 40-50hp?


----------



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

I had one of these a while back. Excellent motor. Not sure on weight, I think it was 105#. Easy on gas, gear drive oil pump. I would own another. The 3 cyl gives allot of torque


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

if you dont buy it i will   btw, i had one but was an earlier 90's model. cant remember specifics about weight and spark plugs as that was many motors ago but i can tell you that i ran the pi$$ outta that motor and when i sold it she was still running like a scalded dog


----------

